# [DNS] Lire le cache DNS ...(résolu)

## man in the hill

SAlut,

Connaissez-vous la commande qui permet de lire le cache DNS ?

Thx,

@ +

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

un how-to de bouleetbill ici, il parle de la commande dig.

Cette commande appartient à l'ebuild : net-dns/bind-tools.

----------

## PabOu

il n'y a pas de cache DNS sur linux sauf si tu en installes un. Maintenant, ton modem/routeur et/ou ton FAI font peut-être office de cache.

En effet, tu peux utiliser dig pour interroger un serveur dns (cache ou pas).

Exemple, je souhaite savoir quelle est l'ip de www.gentoo.org et je veux avoir l'avis du cache dns de mon routeur qui est derriere l'adresse ip 10.0.0.1 : 

```
dig www.gentoo.org @10.0.0.1
```

Attention, si le serveur que tu interroges ne connait pas l'adresse, il va la déterminer avant de te la communiquer.

----------

## man in the hill

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> il n'y a pas de cache DNS sur linux sauf si tu en installes un. Maintenant, ton modem/routeur et/ou ton FAI font peut-être office de cache.

 

Je pensais qu'il y avait un cache comme sous windows (ipconfig  /displaydns) donc un ping www.gentoo.org par exemple cherche d'abord ds /etc/hosts ensuite ds //etc/resolv.conf pour recupérer l'adresse du  server dns, etc ...

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> En effet, tu peux utiliser dig pour interroger un serveur dns (cache ou pas).
> 
> Exemple, je souhaite savoir quelle est l'ip de www.gentoo.org et je veux avoir l'avis du cache dns de mon routeur qui est derriere l'adresse ip 10.0.0.1 : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Merci, pour ces infos,

Merci à tous !

----------

## guilc

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je pensais qu'il y avait un cache comme sous windows (ipconfig  /displaydns) donc un ping www.gentoo.org par exemple cherche d'abord ds /etc/hosts ensuite ds //etc/resolv.conf pour recupérer l'adresse du  server dns, etc ...

 

Alors /etc/hosts n'a rien a voir avec un quelconque cache DNS.

C'est utilisé par la libresolv qui s'occupe de la résolution de noms au niveau de la libc.

L'ordre est configurable. Par défaut, c'est bien /etc/hosts avant dns. Ca se configure dans /etc/host.conf :

```

# This keyword specifies how host lookups are to be performed. It

# should be followed by one or more lookup methods, separated by

# commas.  Valid methods are bind, hosts, and nis.

#

order hosts, bind
```

----------

